# tumbling grit mix



## mid ga dave (Jul 20, 2014)

Can someone tell me how much grit to use for 1500 silicone oxide and .05 alum oxide per ozs of water thanks


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 20, 2014)

I got a spoon I use & put a spoon full in, probably between a teaspoon & a tablespoon. I never measure my water so don't know how much I use, I use just enought to fill tube to top of bottle top. Maybe 12 ounce I'd guess. I'm sure somebody more experianced in here has a more precise measurement system? LEON.


----------



## chosi (Jul 21, 2014)

Here's what I use with my 4" diameter canister when I tumble a soda bottle: 7” hutch (holds 1 cup)        -  0.75 teaspoon inside, 1.5 teaspoon outside9.5" crown (hods 1.75 cups) - 0.9 teaspoon inside, 1.8 teaspoon outside8" crown (holds 1.1 cups)  - 0.8 teaspoon inside, 1.5 teaspoon outside 7" squat (holds 1.125 cups) - 0.8 teaspoon inside, 1.6 teaspoon outside


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 21, 2014)

P.S. Forgot to say my measurement are for a 5 inch tube, I only use a 5 inch tube because thats all I have & good for quart size beers I usually clean. I need a 4 inch for smaller bottles. 5 works but not as good. LEON.


----------



## mid ga dave (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you for the info I think that I have been using to much gritt let you know how it turns out


----------

